# Best place to shop for groceries near Bali Hai Princeville?



## ValHam (Dec 26, 2008)

Any economical grocery near the resort?  Thanks again.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 26, 2008)

In a word - no.  If it was me, I'd get a Safeway discount card (free) and stop at Safeway on my way through Kapa'a.  If you are really going to buy a lot of groceries and cook in the whole week and you already have a Costco card ($50) then consider stopping at Costco in Lihue (near airport) and buying groceries there.  There are no major chain stores in the Princeville area.


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 26, 2008)

Aloha,
There is a local grocery store in Princeville.  I think it is called Big Save.  Economical is a relative concept.  Its more economical to shop there then drive south just to grocery shop.  If you are already south, then I agree with Denise.
Tomorrow in Kauai.
Jack


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 26, 2008)

Be sure and sign up for the Makai Club card at the Princeville Grocery.

Even with the Safeway Card the things I priced were cheaper at the local grocery in Princeville than at the Safeway in Kaapa--surprized me too.

But, be prepared for  sticker shock.  I like a glass of tomato juice in the morning.  Here in Texas we can get a can of TJ for $1.  In Princeville $3.  Safeway $3.16 

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 26, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> Be sure and sign up for the Makai Club card at the Princeville Grocery.
> 
> Even with the Safeway Card the things I priced were cheaper at the local grocery in Princeville than at the Safeway in Kaapa--surprized me too.
> 
> ...


Our experiences have been the same as Sterlings.  And do get the Makai Club card. Or, when you are at the checkout stand, as the cashier if they have Makai Club card to use for guests.  They will almost surely have one they will swipe for you, so you can get the savings without necessarily having a card.  (FYI - the same thing usually applies at mainland supermarkets as well.)


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 26, 2008)

Guess I shouldn't be surprized at Safeway Kaapa.  Safeway in Texas is consistently the most expensive grocery store.

We've got one called HEB that actually beats Wal Mar prices pretty consistently.

Sterling


----------



## Icarus (Dec 26, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Our experiences have been the same as Sterlings.  And do get the Makai Club card. Or, when you are at the checkout stand, as the cashier if they have Makai Club card to use for guests.  They will almost surely have one they will swipe for you, so you can get the savings without necessarily having a card.  (FYI - the same thing usually applies at mainland supermarkets as well.)



You're talking about Foodland in the Princeville Shopping Center. It's a big chain supermarket throughout Hawaii. Anybody can get their card. They just give you a temporary one until you've used it for a while.

There's also a small market in Hanalei. I think that's the Big Save. I forget the name of it. It's pretty small.

When I lived there, the Safeway was the nicest supermarket on Kauai.

Economical Grocery is an oxymoron on the island of Kauai. (and Maui also.)

You can buy some dry goods and canned goods at Walmart. They have the best prices usually on bread, milk and rice. It's cheaper to buy the big bag of Cal-Rose rice at Walmart than buying a small right-sized bag of rice at the supermarket.

Use Costco if you can, especially for produce. Get the rest at Safeway (use their card) and fill in at the Foodland when you need to.

-David


----------



## rifleman69 (Dec 26, 2008)

Foodland is cheaper on some things and more expensive on other things than Safeway in Kapaa.   But it has become more in-line with other stores prices than when we were there in 2005.  If you shop at Safeway, remember to have a cooler or something similar for your milk and other things that should be left cold.

Also have dessert at Lapperts there just because...my wife and I were there every day and always had a good ending to the day there.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 27, 2008)

When you use the Makai card they keep totaling the amount you have purchased from them.  When you reach the $250 level you get a coupon for 5% off on the next purchase.

Apparently it doesn't expire because I reached that level the first week using last year's card.  Pretty nice little bonus I wasn't expecting. 

Sterling


----------

